# Gainward GeForce GTX 460 SE 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2010)

Last week NVIDIA launched their GeForce GTX 460 SE which is designed to give a good price/performance level without compromising on memory amount. But is this enough to compete with the full GTX 460 variants that have 768 MB or 1 GB of memory?

*Show full review*


----------



## KainXS (Nov 23, 2010)

So its slower than the GTX460 768 and costs the same price

/fail


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 23, 2010)

This thing do have more ROPs and memory than the 768MB.
I wonder how this stacks up with it clock for clock.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it was more about giving manufacturers who have concerns that 768mb of ram is not enough a cheaper sku to fill the slot.

To be honest I don't like the 460SE in particular but I really like what Gainward has managed to come up with. The board is surprisingly short and the circuitry looks very neat and easy to mod. The overvolting/overclocking potential is huge. If the thing comes down in price, i think that it could be a great choice.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not be surprised if nVidia discontinues the GTX460 768MB SKU pretty quickly.  Overall the GTX460 SE is slower than the GTX460 768MB, but in newer games the extra memory makes it faster.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Overall the GTX460 SE is slower than the GTX460 768MB, but in newer games the extra memory makes it faster.



only at resolutions at which the fps are so low it doesnt make any sense


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 23, 2010)

Most likely they're going to discontinue the 768MB version, especially if the prices are going to be the same. A reduction in cores but an increase in memory/bandwidth/ROPs is a good balance for the price.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> only at resolutions at which the fps are so low it doesnt make any sense



Yeah, that is true with Metro, but eRocker was having problems with Dirt2 due to memory limitations at a resolution at which the FPS where otherwise high enough to play on a 1GB model.


----------



## lism (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice, i consider this as a release to put out the handicapped cores. Geforce 2 MX vs Geforce 2 GTS story.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 23, 2010)

It appears that this card isn't even that decent for people who use 1920x1080, 1600x900, 1280x720 resolutions...what ashame, why didn't they just called this GTX 400


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 23, 2010)

What do you mean it's not decent at those resolutions? It actually has good scores compared to the HD 5770 or the HD 5830.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2010)

As I was reading your review, I was thinking "what is the point of this card?"

And it seems you came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am slightly confused by the conclusion. 

Under the nagative points it is stated that this card is *significantly* slower than the 768mb model yet the conclusion itself only mentions that it is 7% slower. 

7% is not significant especially when 4% of that could be from the clock speed reduction. 

Perhaps the negative point should be re-worded as "Slower than the 768mb GTX460 yet costs the same".


----------



## mascotzel (Nov 25, 2010)

You should give up testing at 1024*768. It just uses your time unwisely. It's obsolete, and most of the cards are way too much for that resolution anyway.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Over-clocks very nicely at-least.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting card, as said will probably replace the GTX460 768m. Overclock margins looks insane as the other nv104 cards... waiting for cards with custom cooling too see how it goes 

Anyone interested... leave gainward where is. their warranty support is one of the worst... I had a 8800gt from them having overheat issues, the damned sticker on the cooler screw lifted due to the glue gone dry, to get warranty off them I had to go through consumer associations.


----------



## MikeX (Nov 25, 2010)

does it unlock into .. the full 460?


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn! You got enough games on that test suite? Im happy though as id prefer to see things like 3dmark fall off the map ever since vantage.


----------



## puschiwires (Dec 5, 2010)

Got a Gainward GeForce GTX 460 SE for a mate. I was able to check it out...
I can't understand that this should be Nvidias answer to the new Ati 68XX- series. The card is only head to head when using a Ati 5770 in comparison.
panterX12 is right.. it overclocks nicely. The core clock gave up at about 850 Mhz.
But there is one thing I'd like to know... Why did they gave the card a 2x6lane power connection?
Is the reason an unlockable core (288 > 336 cuda cores) ? It might be possible only via VGA-bios!? That would explain the 2 power connectors because unlocking would cause a significat increase in power consumption...
I already uploaded the bios via GPU-Z...


----------



## crazynutz (Jan 6, 2011)

We'll I got a EVGA gtx460se for the purpose of trying to unlock it, and sofar I have been unsuccessful in my attempts. I flashed it with the standard gtx460 bios, however it did not up the core count and the Device ID stayed the same 0E23 (460se). I think the device ID may be burned in the GPU itself, in effect overiding the device ID that is stored in the BIOS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2011)

I flashed mine with a standard GTX 460 1gb bios but i believe it is burnt into the GPU to cut off the cuda cores, also there is a guide on here to uncap your voltage in bios HERE

I unlocked my voltage and got 905core


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2011)

Gainward's 460 SE is same with Palit's right? (palit being gainward's parent company, and they use the same PCB)


----------



## YahooElite (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the eVGA 460 SE 1GB and i love it.

This is how far ive been able to overclock it - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9fy3k/
Idle - 26C
Max Temp Ever 60c
Max Temp while playing BFBC2 Full settings @ 1920x1080 Multiplayer round 55c with an ambient room temp of 69F.

Pretty damn good if you ask me, but im sure eVGA's version is better then Gainwards, not to mentioned drivers are better then when the card first came out.


----------



## HarriGary (May 1, 2011)

*This was the first card I ever bought and installed*

I still have the EVGA version of this card as I am still pretty new to the whole custom PC thing and PC gaming in general. I picked it up for about 130 USD. That was many parts ago but I am happily using it to run most games at pretty good frame rates on most games @1920x1080 (60fps on bfbc2 single player with high settings) It rarely gets above 50c and its stable @850Mhz core clock. I'm gonna try and post a CPU-Z banner here.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone know if the card's cooler mounting hole is 53mm? Palit/Gainward's fan in the GTX 460 series has been ultra noisy during max load :\


----------

